#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Suphanburi Wats & Temples

## dirtydog

*Suphanburi Wats & Temples*

Suphanburi Province

*Wat Khae*

The ancient temple is located in Amphoe Mueang, two kilometres north of Wat Phra Si Rattana Mahathat. Wat Khae, which was mentioned in Thai literature Khun Chang Khun Phaen, houses a huge tamarind tree which is around a thousand years old. The tamarind tree is 9.5 metres in circumference. It is believed that Khun Phaen learnt magic from Master Khong, spelling magic words and transforming tamarind leaves into wasps and hornets to fight the enemy. Nearby the tree is Khum Khun Phaen, a traditional Thai house built as part of the literature and historical conservation park.
The temple houses special antiques such as Lord Buddhas footprints called Phra Phutthabat Si Roi. They are four footprints, each laying over the others. The footprints are made from brass, measuring 1.40 metres wide and 2.80 metres long. There is also an image of Buddha seated in the gesture of subduing Mara and wearing a robe with beautiful floral pattern of the Rattanakosin period. Other antiques include a brass bell, brass boiler for boiling robe dye, and a Thai-style bookcase, that King Rama V donated to the temple in 1869.

*Wat No Phutthangkun or Wat Makham No*

Wat No Phutthangkun or Wat Makham No
The calm temple, built in the early Rattanakosin period, is located 2 kilometres north of Wat Phra Loi along Highway 3507 on the west bank of the Tha Chin River. Buddhists flock there for admiring beautiful murals in the old Ubosot. Painted in 1848 during the reign of King Rama III but still remains in excellent condition, the delicate murals feature the story of Lord Buddhas life.

*Wat Pa Lelai*

This is a very old temple located on the west bank of the river on Malaimaen Road in the town. It is believed to have been built some 800 years ago when Suphan Buri was a prosperous community. A huge sitting Buddha image named "Luang Pho To", 23 metres in height, is enshrined in the main chapel. The image was originally situated in the open area and was later covered by the chapel. Worship fairs celebrating the image are held twice a year in April and November.

In addition, an old Thai style house called Khum Khun Chang has been built in the temple compound. The design of the construction has followed the description in Khun Chang-Khun Phan, a classic Thai poem which is a work of Sunthon Phu, the greatest poet of Thailand during the early Bangkok period.




*Wat Phra Loi*

Located by the Tha Chin River, not far from Wat Khae, Wat Phra Loi was built to house a Buddha image that drifted along the river. The white sandstone Buddha image seated under the Naga hood, presumably carved in Lop Buri period, was taken from the water to be enshrined here.

In the temple compound, there is a ruined Ubosot built in the U thong period. Now it is preserved under the roof of the new Ubosot. Nearby, an elegant Ubosot with four entrances houses beautiful the principal Buddha image called Phra Phutthanawaratmongkhon as well as ancient sandstone Buddha images in various attitudes.

After paying respect to the Buddha images, visitors can enjoy feeding thousands of fish in the sanctuary in front of the temple.




*Wat Phra Non*

Located in Tambon Phihan Daeng, on the bank of Tha Chin River north of Wat No Phutthangkun, the temple built in the Rattanakosin period, is famed for its large fish sanctuary that occupies some part of the river as well as beautiful shady park which is the main recreational area of the province.
The image hall or Wihan of Wat Phra Non houses a special reclining Buddha image carved from granite about 2 metres long. While most reclining Buddha images lie on one side, the Buddha image here lies supine.




*Wat Phra Rup*

Located on Khun Chang Road, on the western bank of the Tha Chin River, opposite the market, this temple dates back over 600 years to the late U Thong period. The ancient temple houses a reclining Buddha statue, which is said to have the most beautiful face in Thailand. With a length of 13 metres and 3 metres high, the east-facing reclining Buddha image is surmised to have been built during the years 1257-1260.

Another interesting antique is a wooden Buddha footprint. The footprint is 221.5 centimetres long, 74 centimetres wide and 10 centimetres thick. Delicately carved on both sides of Paduak wood, it is the only one of its kind in Thailand.

The footprint was formerly housed at Wat Khao Din. During a war between Thailand and Burma, it was saved by a monk who was afraid this precious item would be destroyed. So he brought the footprint down the river and placed it here. Moreover, the temple compound comprises many antiques such as a Pagoda of the U Thong period, remains of a pagoda of the Dvaravati period, bronze bell, delicately carved pulpit of the late Ayutthaya style. Wat Phra Rup is also the original place of the famous Phra Khun Phaen amulet.




*Wat Phra Si Rattana Mahathat*

This ancient temple is located on Somphan Khong Road, 300 metres off Malai Maen Road in Tambon Rua Yai, on the western Bank of the Tha Chin River. The temple, whose history dates back not less than 600 years ago, was once in the heart of the ancient town Suphannaphum. The main stupa once housed relics of the Lord Buddha, but it was raided for treasure and neglected in ruins. The main target of the raiders was the famous version of Suphan Buris votire tabletss, which are among the top five sought-after series of votire tablets of Thailand.

The stupa was built from bricks but without cement works. Thus, archaeologists presumed that this stupa is the art from the U Thong Suphannaphum period, the pre-Ayutthaya art.




*Wat Phra That or Wat Phra That Sala Khao*

The temple is located at kilometre 145 of Highway 321, opposite Wat Suan Taeng. Local people call it Wat Phra That Nok because of the stupa which is similar to the one in Wat Phra Si Rattana Mahathat . With a height of 25 metres, the ruined stupa is a bit smaller with a rounder spire. Presumed from archaeological evidence, this temple dates back during 1424-1488 in the reign of Phra Borommatrailokkanat

*Wat Phrao*

Located in Tambon Pho Phraya, north of Wat Phra Non, next to Pho Phraya Watergate, 9 kilometres from downtown. The temples Wihan has distinguished architecture in the Burmese style. The hall houses a Buddha footprint. In the backyard is the library for Buddhist scriptures, which is located in the middle of the pond. Large flock of flying foxes live on the Java plum trees in the backyard of this temple.

*Wat Pratu San*

This old temple is located on Khun Chang Road, Tambon Rua Yai in the municipality. There is no evidence to prove when the temple was built, but it should have existed before 1836.

Beautiful murals in the Phra Ubosot is worth a visit. In 1848, a royal painter painted the delicate murals featuring the life of the Lord Buddha. It is believed that he was the one who also painted at Wat No Phutthagkun. Besides, a series of painting on wood pieces, which seem to copy the murals, are well kept in the temples image hall. For more information, call Tel. 0 3554 3598

*Wat Sanam Chai*

This is an abandoned temple on the east bank of the Suphan Buri River in the town. Only ruins of a large pagoda are left to be seen. It is estimated that its height should be 70-80 metres if it were in perfect shape. After the excavation, some human relics were found, and it was assumed that they should belong to warriors who died on the battlefield in ancient times.

*Wat Sanam Chai*

The temple, with an area of 57 rai (22.8 acres), is located at Mu 5, Tambon Sanam Chai on Highway 340, 2 kilometres from Amphoe Mueang on the eastern bank of the Tha Chin River. The Northern Chronicle says that King Katae assigned his brother to build this temple and to renovate Wat Pa Lelai at the same time. Archaeologists presumed that the temple dates back before the year 1203. There is a big ruined octagonal pagoda surrounded by a wall with small pagodas at four points of the compass.

In 1961, the Fine Arts Department renovated the pagoda and found lots of relics and ashes inside. It is presumed that the pagoda was first built in the Dvaravati U Thong period, and then rebuilt in the Ayutthaya period.

*Wat Suwannaphum (Wat Klang or Wat Mai)*

Wat Mai means new temple, but the establishment of this temple dates back some 600 years ago to the early Ayutthaya period. In the temples compound, the Museum of the Supreme Patriarch (Pun Punnasiri Mahathera) displays many special items of antiquity such as Buddha images, clocks, arms, betel box, vases, glasses, crockery as well as a glared ceramic alms bowl of the Sukhothai period or around the 13th century. This is the only piece of its kind in Thailand. 
The temple is located on Phra Phanwasa Road in the municipal area. The museum is open daily from 8.00 a.m.-4.00 p.m. but prior permission is required. Call Tel. 0 3552 3603, 0 9241 5265 for more information.

*Wat Doem Bang*

This temple houses precious wooden pulpit carved delicately in a mixed Thai and Chinese style by a Chinese artisan which was finished in 1923. The temple also keeps oyster shell alms bowl cover, ceremonial fan, and food carrier, which were presents from King Rama V. There is also a beautiful bell tower and murals in the Ubosot here.

*Wat Hua Khao*

The temples entrance is at kilometre 2 or 3, and then 212 steps lead to the temple on the hill. To mark the end of Buddhist Lent, the temple always organise a large merit-making ceremony on the 2nd day of the warning moon of the 11th lunar month.

*Wat Khao Khuen or Wat Khao Nang Buat (Wat Phra Achan Thammachot)*

The temple is located on Nang Buat mountain at kilometre 138-139 of Highway 340, 51 kilometres from downtown. A former monk resident of this temple, Phra Achan Thammachot, played a key role in the ancient war against the Burmese troops. By his excellence in talisman, villagers of Ban Bang Rachan in Sing Buri Province invited him to encourage all warriors to fight against the Burmese troops, which were defeating Ayutthaya at the time.
The temples image hall houses the Lord Buddhas footprint. And nearby is a pagoda made from a pile of stone slabs. From the mountains peak, a beautiful panoramic view of the Amphoe is worth visiting.

*Wat Khwang Weruwan*

The temple houses a 400 year-old Buddha image from the Dvaravati period.

*Wat Ban Krang*

Located on the bank of Tha Chin River, on kilometre 14-15 of Highway 3038, this temple is famed for sacred votire tablets know as Khun Paen. It is presumed that, this temple was built after the war between King Naresuan and the Burmese troops.The fish sanctuary in the river in front of the temple is a nice place for local people to relax. At the temple entrance, old-fashioned wooden shophouses reflect the easy lifestyle of the people.

*Wat Thap Kradan*

Located at kilometre 10 of Highway 3351, the temple has a museum dedicated to a famous singer of Thai folk song, Phumphuang Duangchan. She spent her childhood around this temple. So, her belongings, equipment, photographs, and news clipping are displayed in this temple. Her fans always place her portraits at the temples boat landing after their wishes made here are fulfilled. An annual ceremony to commemorate her passing always attracts lots of people to the temple. At the temples front gate is a shopping area with many stalls offering dried and fresh agricultural products.

*Wat Lat Sing*

This temple was formerly called Wat Ratchasing. After Phra Maha Upparacha of Burma was killed by King Naresuan on the elephant back duel, the Burmese kingdom executed King Naresuans sister, Phra Suphan kanlaya, who had been held hostage in Burma, in revenge. So, a legend says that King Naresuan the Great founded the temple to honour his sister. The temple houses a 500-year-old Buddha image and three pagodas standing for King Naresuan, King Eka Tossarod, and Phra Suphan kanlaya.

*Wat Khao Di Salak*

The hilltop temple is located in Tambon Don Kha, 8 kilometres from downtown Amphoe U Thong. It houses quite a special Buddhas footprint, a bas-relief footprint carved out of red sandstone. The footprint is 65.5 centimetres wide and 141.5 centimetres long.

Archaeologists presumed that the footprint is an art object of the Dvaravati style, dating back to 9th -11th century. Furthermore, Buddha images and artefacts were discovered from a rock cavity. From the peak, you can enjoy a panoramic view of the town.

*Wat Khao Phra Si Sanphetchayaram or Wat Khao Phra*

The ancient temple can be accessed from a sub-road about 2 kilometres off Malai Maen Road, in Amphoe U Thong downtown, close to the clock tower. It is presumed that this hilltop temple was founded since the Dvaravati period as a lot of archaeological evidence has been found such as many stone Buddha statues, stone discus holding Visnu, etc. On the hill, a ruin of a pagoda from the Ayutthaya period is found together with the Buddhas footprint carved from stone. The temple celebrates the principal reclining Buddha image twice annually on the fullmoon days of the 12th and 5th lunar months.

*Wat Pa Phrueks Fish Sanctuary*

The temple is located in Tambon Ban Laem, 17 kilometres from downtown. Motorists can use Highway 340 till kilometre 86 then turn onto Highway 3351 for ten kilometres.Around the temples waterside is a big school of various fishes such as Nile tilapia, iridescent shark-catfish, and black-eared catfish. A concrete footpath about 100 metres long lining the river allows visitors to enjoy watching or feeding them.

*Wat Sam Chuk*

This ancient temple houses the Buddha footprint, sandstone Buddha statue from the Ayutthaya period, and a pair of bronze swans.

*City Pillar Shrine*

This is located on the west bank of the Suphan Buri River. Originally it was built in Thai style architecture but later altered to a Chinese pavilion design. The shrine houses statues of the god Vishnu carved out of green stone.




*Sa Saksit (Sacred Pond)*

The six ponds here are considered as sacred ponds whose water has been used for royal ceremonies. The Fine Arts Department has registered them all as historical sites, but none has been renovated.

The ponds are in Tambon Sa Kaeo, between kilometre markers 7-8 of Highway 322, opposite the Tha Sadet Bird Sanctuary, and 13 kilometres from downtown. King Rama V visited these sacred ponds, hence the village nearby was renamed as Ban Tha Sadet, or Royal Visit Village.

There were initially four sacred ponds including Sa Kaeo, Sa Kha, Sa Yommana, and Sa Ket. Two more ponds were found later including Sa Amarit 1 and Sa Amarit 2. King Rama V noted that it is unclear how these ponds become sacred, probably by influence of an important guru there. Nobody uses water from these ponds, nor eats fishes there. Grass covers around and made them habitats for crocodiles. Water from Sa Kha and Sa Yommana is rather brown and murky, but that from Sa Ket and Sa Kaeo is clean and clear.

*Don Chedi Monument*

The monument is located in Tambon Don Chedi, on Highway 322, 31 kilometres from downtown. The royal monument of King Naresuan the Great and the pagoda were built to commemorate the victory over the Burmese troops. In January 1592, he defeated Phra Maha Upparacha, the Burmese Crown Prince in a royal duel on elephant back; as a result, the Siamese kingdom regained its sovereignty from the occupation of Burma.

The Royal Thai Army renovated the pagoda in 1952, and built a new pagoda over the ancient one. The new pagoda is 66 metres high and 36 metres wide. His Majesty the King presided over the worshipping and opening ceremony on 25 January 1959. Thus, it has become the Royal Thai Army Day since then. A large celebration is held annually around the monument.

About 100 metres from the monument, people also flock to worship the statues of King Naresuan the Great and his elder sister Phra Suphankanlaya in a shrine in the compound.

----------

